# Noob 101 - How to pick out a rod & reel



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I come from a long line of poor fisherman. Lots of enthusiasm, very poor results. So, I gave up fishing for some time. Well, now my youngest two girls (ages 7 and 9) really want to go fishing, and we are taking a week vacation to Nags Head in the second week of November. I've now got the bug (real bad) and I'd love to actually do something besides feed the fish.......

I've been looking for a couple of rod and reels, one being a ocean surf caster, the second being a smaller sound caster. I have done weeks of research and I came to the conclusion that I was going to get a:

Daiwa Saltist 30h & Lamiglas Surf King 11' MCH rod. - I thought that I'd dump all my money on this one setup. Then I'd call over the girls one at a time to help bring in all the fish I'd catch. 

Then, I've talked to multiple friends who have said that a baitcaster (e.g. Saltist 30h) is to difficult for a beginner like me. A better choice is to get something like:

1.) Okuma AV 80 reel and Ugly Stick - For Ocean
2.) Okuma AV 50 and smaller ugly stick - For sound.

My girls will not cast. They will just hold the pole for 10 minutes, get bored and then go and build sand castles--until a fish is caught. Then we would both bring the fish in (if it's not to big).

So for a total noob like me, what do you recommend. I think I'll take my family fishing 4-5 times a year in either the Chesapeake bay, rivers or Ocean.

Any help would be very appreciated!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You really don't have to spend that much to have a very functional setup. That'll be fine for medium sharks and red drum but not much else you might find in the surf (whiting, pomps, spot, trout, croaker, ect). I would look more into a OM 10 or 12' either light or heavy depending on how you want to fish, and get a 525 Mag or Abu Garcia 6500 Mag...you will speed up your learning curve and not blow up your reel if you set the mag right...

I don't think you'd be satisfied with the big spinners. 

Then get a couple of WalMart Ugly Stik cheapos for the above mentioned small fish to keep the kids entertained and some fish for the cooler, and let that be your big rod for soaking big baits...

Just my .02.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Just my 2 cents but you will be happier with a rod that has a sensative tip if you want to increase your "catch" rate.

I suggest a 9' Tica Dolphin / Daiwa BG20 spinning outfit


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> You really don't have to spend that much to have a very functional setup. That'll be fine for medium sharks and red drum but not much else you might find in the surf (whiting, pomps, spot, trout, croaker, ect). I would look more into a OM 10 or 12' either light or heavy depending on how you want to fish, and get a 525 Mag or Abu Garcia 6500 Mag...you will speed up your learning curve and not blow up your reel if you set the mag right...
> 
> I don't think you'd be satisfied with the big spinners.
> 
> ...


Smoothlures,
Great advice, thanks! With the Penn I read that you can adjust the magnets between 1-8. If you put it on 8, is that fail safe for not birdnesting? In other words, sacrifice distance for no tangles??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

there is no failsafe for birdnesting. it can still happen with mags.

fwiw, i've caught more fish on a $27 Abu Garcia light 6'6" spinning combo than the rest of my gear put together. whiting, pomps, croaker, spot, trout, little sharks, striper in freshwater, even small drum from the wash (and of course about 2000 pinfish.)

2 or 3 drop rig on 15lb flouro leader with #4 (i think) circle hooks and a 1oz pyramid.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

IMHO,
Get the girls a pink rod & reel to share, high/low rig with fishbites bloodworm, in the wash behind the shore break. Then show them how to dig sand fleas. 
Hours of fun.
You might be surprised by the interest and they might do a nice job of supplying you with fresh bait. 

BTW, I like my 9' Tica Dolphin with an Emblem Pro and fireline. The reel is large, but the distance is great with 2 oz glass minnows.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help! I like the idea of getting a good rig for me, and a couple of smaller combos for my girls. I think that would work out great with everything that I've read in this thread.

For the bigger rig, how hard would it be for a beginner like me to learn a Daiwa Saltist 30h? As long as I put in the red brakes, would that be enough help to get me over the learning curve??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Openboat said:


> IMHO,
> Get the girls a pink rod & reel to share, high/low rig with fishbites bloodworm, in the wash behind the shore break. Then show them how to dig sand fleas.
> Hours of fun.
> You might be surprised by the interest and they might do a nice job of supplying you with fresh bait.
> ...


Love the idea about the sand fleas, thanks!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I would go cheapo all the way. Get a couple #20 combos from Wally World. They'll last a couple months, but provide enough action till you figure out if you want to invest more time into the sport. 

If you don't want to invest more time, get a conventional setup a couple months before going and practice with weights at a local field. Conventionals are hard to learn on, but produce the best results. So which one to get? I would go light. Somthing in the 9-10 ft range that can throw 1-4 ounces of lead. This will become you're bait/flounder/spanish rod once you get better. Once you can throw this well and start learning how to read the surf, etc then start thinking about getting an 8 and bait for drum, sharks, and the big stuff. 

I'm going to keep it real here for a bit, you're not going to catch a big drum your first, second, third.....20th time out there. There is a lot of skill involved in finding and landing them. You typically need a long cast to get the big boys and that'll take a year or more of practice to develop. So keep it simple at first. If it's something you want to do and will invest the time in learning, then take it to the next level. 


I hope you keep the interest and kudos for taking the kids out. No matter what you catch and do, I'm sure they'll have a great time and experience with their dad. 

Another option if you want to save some money on gear all the while taking the fishing experience to 11 is to make your own rods. That's what I do and haven't looked back since. I'm also a ways away from the water and doing so keeps me involved and thinking about surf fishing when I can't get to the beach. Keep in mind too when I say "save some money", this is just for top of the line gear. I can make a rod that sells for $600-700 for $400. You'll never be able to make something cheaper than the rods at Wal-Mart, even Ticas. 

Best of luck and keep on reading. I suggest reading the Bibles on this site. They have tons of great info about fishing and some of the stuff you'll encounter. In particular, read the recent thread about reading the beach.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Thanks everyone for your help! I like the idea of getting a good rig for me, and a couple of smaller combos for my girls. I think that would work out great with everything that I've read in this thread.
> 
> For the bigger rig, how hard would it be for a beginner like me to learn a Daiwa Saltist 30h? As long as I put in the red brakes, would that be enough help to get me over the learning curve??
> 
> ...


Won't be that bad with red breaks. Just be prepared to learn another skill, picking out birds nests  The key when learning is making sure you're setting it up right. For a beginner, have less wobble on the spool. Once you start getting the hang of it, open it up more. But the most important thing to learn is form in loading and casting the rod, not matter what kind of reel you have.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Depending on where you plan to fish, and how often (and how much your budget is), there's a lot of choice. Like Skunk King said, if you're only going a couple of times a year, cheapo would probably be the way to go. If this is something you're planning to pursue more often, you might need better gear. 

I see you're in my neck of the woods. If you need someone to walk you through casting and reeling a conventional reel (as well as line, knots, shock leaders, rigs, etc), and test out some gear (most of my surf gear are Ocean Master rods, a couple of customs, Penn 525 Mags and Abu CTs), let me know.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

skunk king said:


> Won't be that bad with red breaks. Just be prepared to learn another skill, picking out birds nests  The key when learning is making sure you're setting it up right. For a beginner, have less wobble on the spool. Once you start getting the hang of it, open it up more. But the most important thing to learn is form in loading and casting the rod, not matter what kind of reel you have.


Ha! You know it!! I'll be an expert bird nest picker within a week!!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I just read that a major advantage of the Abu Garcia is that you can adjust it on the fly. That would be a big help ot me. I see that there are LOTS of version of the Abu Garcia Mags:
http://search.tackledirect.com/?query=abu+garcia+mag&x=0&y=0

Which one is the best for a beginner to get??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Manlystanley said:


> I just read that a major advantage of the Abu Garcia is that you can adjust it on the fly. That would be a big help ot me. I see that there are LOTS of version of the Abu Garcia Mags:
> http://search.tackledirect.com/?query=abu+garcia+mag&x=0&y=0
> 
> Which one is the best for a beginner to get??
> ...


A Penn 525 Mag, with two extra mags and bearings oiled with transmission fluid. Seriously. 

Abus can be finicky if you're new to them, and will definitely be a steep learning curve if you're new to conventionals.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

AtlantaKing said:


> Depending on where you plan to fish, and how often (and how much your budget is), there's a lot of choice. Like Skunk King said, if you're only going a couple of times a year, cheapo would probably be the way to go. If this is something you're planning to pursue more often, you might need better gear.
> 
> I see you're in my neck of the woods. If you need someone to walk you through casting and reeling a conventional reel (as well as line, knots, shock leaders, rigs, etc), and test out some gear (most of my surf gear are Ocean Master rods, a couple of customs, Penn 525 Mags and Abu CTs), let me know.


AK,
That would be great!! I'll need to wait a few weeks though. This whole thing started because I got one of my hips surgically replaced 3 weeks ago. Before that I couldn't walk to well and doing the beach thing was out of the question. Now, I'm hankering to get out and see what this new hip will do.......

My email is [email protected]. We could either invite you and your family over for a BBQ, or I could stop by. what ever works best. Thanks so much!!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> I just read that a major advantage of the Abu Garcia is that you can adjust it on the fly. That would be a big help ot me. I see that there are LOTS of version of the Abu Garcia Mags:
> http://search.tackledirect.com/?query=abu+garcia+mag&x=0&y=0
> 
> Which one is the best for a beginner to get??
> ...


That's any magged reel. ABU Mike or others can chime in here, but I view ABUs as kit cars. They're not they great out of the box, but you can customize the heck out of them, turning them into casting machines. I think most people get their ABUs magged after market. Penn 525s are magged pretty well out of the box and if you're going to get a magged reel, that's also a good option.

I work in DC and can meet you and AtlantaKing somewhere up here to learn the basics.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> You really don't have to spend that much to have a very functional setup. That'll be fine for medium sharks and red drum but not much else you might find in the surf (whiting, pomps, spot, trout, croaker, ect). I would look more into a OM 10 or 12' either light or heavy depending on how you want to fish, and get a 525 Mag or Abu Garcia 6500 Mag...you will speed up your learning curve and not blow up your reel if you set the mag right...
> 
> I don't think you'd be satisfied with the big spinners.
> 
> ...


Agreed.Don't know much about the Abu, But with the OM and 525 ya can't go wrong.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

skunk king said:


> That's any magged reel. ABU Mike or others can chime in here, but I view ABUs as kit cars. They're not they great out of the box, but you can customize the heck out of them, turning them into casting machines. I think most people get their ABUs magged after market. Penn 525s are magged pretty well out of the box and if you're going to get a magged reel, that's also a good option.
> 
> I work in DC and can meet you and AtlantaKing somewhere up here to learn the basics.


I'm in..... What would work? Dinner at my house, then check things out??
Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a deal: Penn 525 Mag for $109.

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn525mag.html

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> I'm in..... What would work? Dinner at my house, then check things out??
> Best Regards,
> Stan


we can just hit a field or beach somewhere. I live in Richmond and so aren't really familiar with the area, but can use a NAV like a champ. Just pick an area close to your house and I'll be there. This coming Monday evening works best for me.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Here's a deal: Penn 525 Mag for $109.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/penn525mag.html
> 
> ...


I would wait a couple weeks before getting a 525. The 525 MAG2 should be out anytime now and is an improved version of the one for sale. Should be worth the wait.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Manlystanley said:


> Here's a deal: Penn 525 Mag for $109.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/penn525mag.html
> 
> ...


Heh, I just saw that too. Might pick up a back-up for my back-up :redface: Yes, I'm an admitted tackle ho to the 9th degree. Just ask Fishbreath or HuskyMD...they've seen my house


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

They have a different combo offer for $199:
http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-525mag-star-pg1540c10-stellar-lite-casting-combo.html

It includes: 

Penn 525 Mag
Star Rods PG1540C10 Stellar Lite (10' heavy Action).


This would allow me to get in the game for a moderate priced. I know the Mag2 is coming soon, but will it add much for a noob like me. Also, the price is going to be rally high at first.

What do you guys think??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> They have a different combo offer for $199:
> http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-525mag-star-pg1540c10-stellar-lite-casting-combo.html
> 
> It includes:
> ...


525 is a nice reel and that is a nice price.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

At that price I wouldn't be scared to get the 525 Mag and a OM 10' Lite 1-4 oz. Then add a fairly nice 7-9' spinning rod with a Daiwa BG 15 or 20 and that'll land everything you come across. Bigger/heavier is not always better especially when using sand fleas as bait and most of the fish you'll catch out of the surf will be under 3 lbs. 

If you don't get a 525 or a Abu Mag, a 6500 levelwind is usually slower casting than a CT and will be easier to cast as long as you don't get any sand in it. Heck I like my 6500 levelwind better than my Blue Yonder. Wish I had got a factory Mag instead. Only bad thing about an aftermarket mag is you loose your clicker. 

I don't think you'd benefit too much from getting a Saltist 20H for another year or so. Not a learning reel IMHO. Good looks but it takes practice. And it's very beefy if you're not fishing for big fish.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Just like a lot of people have said before, a 525 mag and an OM 10' lite would be pretty hard to beat. I would also get one smaller spinning outfit too. I'm not sure on what rod to recommend, but for the reel a Daiwa BG 15 or an old Penn 5500SS would be hard to beat. 

Mike


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I just put in the order for the following:

1.) Penn 525 Mag: $109
2.) OM 10' 1-4 oz roid: $139
3.) Daiwa BG30/BG661MLRS BG System Saltwater Spinning Combo: $119
-- This comes with a free Medium Light action rod.

Total: $367

Now, what else do I need? The Penn came with a free box of: Hi-Seas GSM-F300-15CL Grand Slam 15lb 300yds Clear Spool. Is that a good line to use? What about the BG30, what line will I need for that?

Also, what size/types of hooks and tackle do I need? Then what bait is best to use?

Thanks for your help!!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you'll be happy. 

For your line I'd go to WalMart and get a 1/4 lb spool of 15 and 20 lb test Berkley Big Game. Cheap, works fine. 

For your hooks, get you some long shank bronze hooks #2, 3, or 4, then for the bigger rod some 4/0-8/0 circles (depending on what you will target). 

Get you some 3 and 4 oz pyramid sinkers, some 60 lb black finish swivels, a handful of black finish snap swivels, some beads from the craft section in WalMart. 

Baits will depend on when and where you fish.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Manlystanley said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just put in the order for the following:
> 
> 1.) Penn 525 Mag: $109
> ...


That's a good starting point. The line it comes with will probably work, although you'll find some wildly differing opinions. I use Momoi Hi-Catch myself, but that just because I found some 20lb that was in a nice bright chartreuse and measured out at 0.40mm, which works well on my 525s. 

I've got more tackle than I know what to do with; when we meet, I'll bring you an assortment of circle hooks, snaps, swivels, etc to get you started. That way, you can focus on spending money on good bait and actually fishing.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's a good starting point. The line it comes with will probably work, although you'll find some wildly differing opinions. I use Momoi Hi-Catch myself, but that just because I found some 20lb that was in a nice bright chartreuse and measured out at 0.40mm, which works well on my 525s.
> 
> I've got more tackle than I know what to do with; when we meet, I'll bring you an assortment of circle hooks, snaps, swivels, etc to get you started. That way, you can focus on spending money on good bait and actually fishing.


That would be great, thanks! Just tell me what you want for them, or maybe I could buy you dinner?? 

If I could, I'd like to put the tackle on my line in front of you to get your feedback. I've gotten big bits in the past, but then it just rips the hook off. Very depressing...... I've gotten instructions off the internet, but was still doing something wrong.

I'm still under doctors orders to not leave the house for another two weeks. After that my new hip will be healed and I can drive and get out. I've got this huge itch to go fish-en. Can't wait till November 7th!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Heh, I can just imagine what it's like not being able to go out. Heck, I didn't fish last weekend and I'm already itching! 

When we meet up, I'd be glad to look at it all. You can throw a coupla burgers on the grill and we'll call it even.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I went to see the surgeon and was given the green light to start doing some more moderate activities after my hip replacement surgery. So, this morning, I took my two girls and started to practice casting my new Penn 525 Mag; and OM 10' rod. The results, is that all your good advice and all my reading has really paid off. I was great fun!! I had one girl go and chase the line and figure out where it landed and the second helped me reel it in.

I only did about 15 casts (until my new hip became sore), but all of them were between 50 to 80 yards long. this was with: at first, a 3 ounce sinker; and then when I lost that being tangled in a tree--I switched to a 2 ounce sinker.

The biggest problem I have in consistency. I can't seem to cast in direction that I want to all the time. Secondly, distance is not consistent as well. But, for a first try, it went very, very well.

The big news was that I had NO major blow ups. Maybe half the times I needed to take out line from the spool because of some loose string. But nothing major. This amazed me. So, I'm planning on practicing some more next week; but am off to a really good start.

A big thankful to smooth-lures who told me that I would not be satisfied with a spinning real. He was right. I love my conventional reel setup. It's really sweet.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a little loose line at the end of a cast is very common ... alot of that is just the timing of thumbing it when it hits the water ... congrats ... been me I would have went with the BG 20 size ... a 30 is a pretty good size reel ... I just bought a 20 for my wifes rod and love it but with 30 lb braid it will hold between 300-350 yards ... not cheap but it will last for years ... a thirty will hold a ton of line as long as you don't use heavy mono ... for 9-10' spinners I really love braid ... great feel of the action/bites and using 30lb braid it is the size of 8 or 12 lb mono according to the brand ... great for bottom fishing for the small stuff


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Openboat said:


> IMHO,
> Get the girls a pink rod & reel to share, high/low rig with fishbites bloodworm, in the wash behind the shore break. Then show them how to dig sand fleas.
> Hours of fun.
> You might be surprised by the interest and they might do a nice job of supplying you with fresh bait.
> ...


Openboat, I missed the best point of your posting! Thanks the Lord I was re-reading all of them. 'Fishbites bloodworm' is a product that is great to catch small fish on! Thanks so much for the advice.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, I've been taking my Penn 525 Mag and OM 10' rod and practicing when I get a chance. I can now chuck a 2 ounce sinker consistently between 170 - 200 feet. That should be good enough to get me out to the first bank. I'm real pleased with the setup.... Thanks for the pointers!!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

